
LambdaTest Launched Days Pass to Meet Your Short Term Cross Browser Testing Need - tropicalpost
https://www.lambdatest.com/blog/lambdatest-launches-day-pass-to-meet-your-short-term-cross-browser-testing-needs/
======
lakshmisridharr
Just looked into it and forwarded to my team to look into it. Will be more
helpful for testing our new website.

------
priyankaburnwal
Great tool for Cross-browser testing!! Day pass thing is plus for me as I need
testing project wise.

------
Max_Mustermann
A bit odd that this has so many votes and no comments apart from a new
account.

